# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  meilleure méthode d'euthanasie pour hamster nain

## lucky_lucky

Bonjour,

ce mercredi j'ai rdv chez mon vétérinaire pour mes deux hamsters nains que ma mère a trouvé dans un container poubelle il y a 3 ans.

Ces hamsters sont *vieux*. Un a une *croûte à l'oreille* et un *oeil qui coule* et elle mord. L'autre a une boule sur la cuisse (peut être même une sous le ventre), ça me fait penser à une *tumeur*, il est très gentil et sociable. 
Ces 2 hamsters ont *l'envie de* *vivre*, ils viennent manger tout les jours à heure fixe leur feuille de salade, un drops et le dernier joue encore à sa roue et est sortis régulièrement hors de sa cage pour se balader. Il ramasse d'ailleurs une quantité de trucs qu'il trouve (grain de riz, croquette de mon chien etc...) et les ramène dans sa cage où il a une caserne d'Ali baba avec pleins de trucs trouvé!

Par expérience, je sais qu'on *ne peut pas opérer de si petit animaux* et encore moins s'ils sont âgés! L'issue est donc souvent l'euthanasie pour abréger leurs souffrances.

Je crains le pire pour ce samedi et j'aimerai avoir vos conseils au niveau de l'euthanasie de petits animaux.

Par le passé j'avais eu des gerbilles et si elles ne mourraient pas de manière naturelle, il fallait les aider à partir car trop de souffrances (tumeurs énormes souvent). Je me rappelle qu'en fonction sur quelle vétérinaire je tombais, c'était soit la *piqûre* (seringue énorme avec beaucoup de liquide!! Ca m'avais choqué pour un si petit animal!!) *OU* mettre l'animal dans une boîte avec un *coton qui fait endormir* l'animal et après piqûre ou l'animal s'endormait et son coeur sarrêtait (je ne me rappelle plus trop). 

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez pour l'euthanasie de petits animaux? Même si je ne prends pas cette décision ce mercredi, je risque de devoir la prendre plus tard et je souhaite leur éviter un maximum de souffrance lors de leur départ vers le paradis des hamsters.

Merci pour vos conseils/expériences

Sophie

----------


## Bolinette

Le chien de ma mère est un chasseur, quand il peut choper une souris il nous la rapporte. Souvent, elles sont encore en vie, mais trop gravement blessées. Je les mets dans une boite avec un coton au chloroforme. Elles perdent conscience rapidement et ne souffrent plus. Leurs blessures les emportent ensuite. Je trouve que les endormir ainsi permet de limiter le stress. Une piqure doit être atrocement stressant pour un si petit animal outre le fait d'être maintenu de force.
Courage pour mercredi et plein de bonnes ondes  ::

----------


## lucky_lucky

Merci Bolinette pour ta réponse. 
Mettre l'animal dans une boîte avec un produit qu'il va respirer et qui va le tuer me fait penser à des chambres à gaz... est-ce que l'animal suffoque? Combien de temps cela prends avant que son petit coeur lâche (entre 10 sec en suffoquant et 3 min le temps est long...) et où trouve-t-on du chloroforme?
Une personne qui travaille avec des reptiles et qui tue des souris me proposais d'enuquer mon hamster car sans douleur, mort subite et ça coûte rien. Mon dieu mes pauvres hamsters! Jamais! S'il se loupait!  ::

----------


## didou752

Quand j'ai du faire euthanasier mes rats, je demandais une anesthésie gazeuse avant l'injection fatale (il y a même des fois où ça a suffit à les aider à partir quand ils avaient de gros soucis respiratoires.)

----------


## Bolinette

Je voulais juste dire que l'anesthésie avant injection me paraissait plus douce. Je ne peux pas emmener chez le véto toutes les souris amochées que peut rapporter Cachou. Ce n'est pas le produit qu'il respire qui tue l'animal. Dans le cas des  souris, elles sont très gravement blessées et meurent de leurs  blessures, mais au moins elles sont dans le coma et ne ressentent plus  la douleur.
Évidemment, il vaut mieux utiliser un produit moins agressif que éther ou chloroforme (de toute façon, les deux sont très difficiles à trouver). Si je le pouvais j'utiliserais de l'azote liquide. En le laissant s'évaporer dans une enceinte fermée, on perd connaissance sans comprendre ce qui se passe (j'en ai fait l'expérience quand un idiot m'a enfermé dans la pièce où je manipulait une bonne quantité d'azote liquide.)

----------


## inari

Un bon véto spécialisé NAC pourra peut-être te proposer des solutions thérapeutiques avant l'euthanasie pour tes hamsters, et s'il doit les euthanasier il leur fera surement une anasthésie gazeuse avant de les eutha donc anésthésie douce... 
Pour info c'est interdit en France de tuer soi même les animaux (et je crois d'ailleurs que l'éther n'est plus vendu en vente libre). Je pense que ça ne vous viendrait jamais à l'idée de conseiller à quelqu'un qui doit eutha son chat ou son chien de le mettre dans du coton avec de l'ether, je vois pas bien pourquoi on le conseille pour des hamsters ! ( j'ai bien compris bolinette que ton cas était différent et que tu devais soulager immédiatement ces animaux sauvages mais là on parler d'un animal domestique qui n'est pas dans un état de détresse immédiate)

----------


## Terpsichore

Ca me fait penser à ma petite Vodka. Je l'ai encore, elle a 4 ans et des brouettes, et elle est toute plein d'arthrite mais elle a l'air bien. Je n'ai pas forcément envie d'abréger sa vie en milieu médical si elle peut s'endormir tranquillement dans son petit terra après un bon repas, et ce post me fait douter de ma décision. Elle n'a pas d'autre problème physique que ses pattes arrières toutes raides.

----------


## Columba

Pour moi vu ce que tu décris, ça ne fait pas de doute que tu fais bien de lui laisser vivre sa petite vie. Si elle mange, se déplace, est vive, il n'y a pas de raison particulière de l'euthanasier. 

Moi-même j'ai gardé des rats pendant des mois avec des tumeurs vraiment très moches, mais tant que les ratoux voulaient vivre, mangeaient seuls, restaient vifs, je ne me voyais pas les tuer. L'eutha pour moi est vraiment un acte pour soulager un animal dont la mort est imminente, dont il faut abréger la souffrance... 

On m'a déjà critiqué maintes fois pour ça, parce que "han mais t'as vu comme il fait de la peine c'est horrible", d'accord c'est pas toujours joli, l'animal est âgé, mais de quel droit choisit-on sa mort parce que ça nous gène visuellement/moralement alors que l'animal lui vit bien comme ça ?

----------


## Bolinette

Totalement d'accord avec toi Aurore. Mon petit Mars (une souris) avait le poil tout moche, sentait pas la rose car totalmeent incontinent, mais à plus de 3  ans je l'ai laissé vivre sa petite vie tranquille. Il est parti dans son sommeil sans avoir montré de signe de souffrance. Lucky profite bien de tes petites boules de poils. A mes yeux ils sont adorables.

----------


## Terpsichore

Merci pour vos messages. Ils me font chaud au coeur. Je l'aime ma petite puce.

----------


## radis

> Ca me fait penser à ma petite Vodka. Je l'ai encore, elle a 4 ans et des brouettes, et elle est toute plein d'arthrite mais elle a l'air bien. Je n'ai pas forcément envie d'abréger sa vie en milieu médical si elle peut s'endormir tranquillement dans son petit terra après un bon repas, et ce post me fait douter de ma décision. Elle n'a pas d'autre problème physique que ses pattes arrières toutes raides.


ca me rappelle Mr Moustache ... je l'avais justement emmene chez le veto parce qu'il ne pouvait plus monter nulle part, pour abreger, parce que je le voyais en souffrance. je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait donner des anti-inflammatoires a un petit hamster. au lieu de l'euthanasie, ma veto a propose un medoc, et il est reparti pour un tour. j'etais tellement contente de revenir avec lui, il est mort ensuite de sa belle mort. 
ca me manque les hamsters ... ce sont des petites bestioles attachantes.

bref, pardon pour le HS, le mieux est d'en parler avec le/la veto. demande comment ils font. 
et si ca ne te convient pas, on peut peut-etre te conseiller ici un veto plus respectueux

----------


## zezette épouse X

> Merci Bolinette pour ta réponse. 
> Mettre l'animal dans une boîte avec un produit qu'il va respirer et qui va le tuer me fait penser à des chambres à gaz... est-ce que l'animal suffoque? Combien de temps cela prends avant que son petit coeur lâche (entre 10 sec en suffoquant et 3 min le temps est long...) et où trouve-t-on du chloroforme?
> *Une personne qui travaille avec des reptiles et qui tue des souris me proposais d'enuquer mon hamster car sans douleur, mort subite et ça coûte rien. Mon dieu mes pauvres hamsters! Jamais! S'il se loupait!*


C'est l'élongation cervicale. Effectivement, si c'est bien fait, c'est immédiat et sans douleur, mais malheureusement faut avoir de l'expérience en la matière, si je puis dire, beaucoup se loupent et bon, voilà quoi...

C'est la seule technique qui est acceptée par la DDSV lorsqu'on passe en commission CDC.

L'autre technique est celle du CO2.

----------


## Lootyn

Il y a la concussion aussi si je me souviens bien...

Ceci dit, pour moi c'est pas des méthodes à utiliser sur des animaux "de compagnie", ou seulement en cas d'urgence extrême :/

----------


## zezette épouse X

Non c'est interdit ça (toujours du point de vue de la DDSV).

Il me semblait justement que c'était pour des rongeurs sauvages et mourants que lui ramenait son chat... Bon j'ai rien compris alors  ::

----------


## inari

Non la question originelle est pour un hamster

----------


## zezette épouse X

Ah oui... Bah non alors, eutha chez le véto, ça me semble être la moindre des choses...

----------


## tess7777

bonjour j'ai un hamster roborowski et elle a une grosse boule dans la bouche asser roce quelle sort. elle la mort pour essayer de l'enlever sa la gene beaucoup elle a un coté plus long que l'autre et son oeil est devenue plus petit que l'autre je vois quelle souffre elle n'a plus la meme joie de vivre que avant elle a 3-4 mois et je les que depuis 1 mois . je voudrais savoir combien coute l'heuthanasie car je ne peux pas la faire soigner 
svp aider moi

----------


## Aya94

Pourquoi avoir pris un animal si tu ne peux pas t'en occuper ? 
Le prix d'une eutha varie selon ou tu es, donc tu prends ton telephone et tu appelles ton véto pour savoir. 
Et ne reprends plus d'animaux par la suite si tu ne peux pas les faire soigner.

----------


## shechou

Tu habites ou?
Tu serais d'accord pour le céder à une personne voulant essayer de le soigner?

----------

